# emerge -e system abgebrochen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe nach gcc update über Nacht emerge -e system laufen lassen. Bei 502 of 531 war Schluß. Wie kann ich herausfinden, welche Pakete nicht "durchgelaufen" sind?

----------

## Christian99

```
emerge --resume -p
```

das hatten wir aber gerade vor ein paar tagen schonmal...

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, das sollte doch normal in den letztem Meldungen auf dem Monitor ersichtlich sein?

Ansonsten schau in der /var/log/emerge.log

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
1316825048:  === (500 of 531) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/openrc-0.8.3-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/openrc/openrc-0.8.3-r1.ebuild)

1316825048:  ::: completed emerge (500 of 531) sys-apps/openrc-0.8.3-r1 to /

1316825048:  >>> emerge (501 of 531) sys-devel/llvm-2.8-r2 to /

1316825048:  === (501 of 531) Cleaning (sys-devel/llvm-2.8-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/llvm/llvm-2.8-r2.ebuild)

1316825048:  === (501 of 531) Compiling/Packaging (sys-devel/llvm-2.8-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/llvm/llvm-2.8-r2.ebuild)

1316825947:  === (501 of 531) Merging (sys-devel/llvm-2.8-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/llvm/llvm-2.8-r2.ebuild)

1316825952:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/llvm:0

1316825952:  === Unmerging... (sys-devel/llvm-2.8-r2)

1316825953:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/llvm-2.8-r2

1316825954:  === (501 of 531) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/llvm-2.8-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/llvm/llvm-2.8-r2.ebuild)

1316825954:  ::: completed emerge (501 of 531) sys-devel/llvm-2.8-r2 to /

1316825954:  >>> emerge (502 of 531) dev-db/mysql-5.1.56 to /

1316825954:  === (502 of 531) Cleaning (dev-db/mysql-5.1.56::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-5.1.56.ebuild)

1316825955:  === (502 of 531) Compiling/Packaging (dev-db/mysql-5.1.56::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-5.1.56.ebuild)

1316826702:  *** Finished. Cleaning up.
```

----------

